
Beson – Binary Extended JSON - goblinbear
https://github.com/GoblinBear/beson-go
======
rurban
Compared to BSON this looks safe.

------
theamk
Another MsgPack reinvention?

~~~
goblinbear
Can be used to store data or transfer data.

~~~
theamk
So does msgpack

